# I Want A Glock



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I've been thinking for the past couple of months about getting me a Glock 19. I would have to trade in my SigP220. I only have 100 rounds through it. I figure I have my 1911 .45 and I really can't afford to shoot 2 .45's. If I had the Glock, I could practice at the range a lot more and afford to build up my ammo supply a lot faster as well. The Sig is in near excellent condition. I am wondering if I could trade out for a new Glock 19, no night sites, without dishing out money. I have always told myself I would accumulate guns without getting rid of one, but I really think a 9mm is a wise investment for me personally.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will wind up regretting it just like the rest of us has at one time or another. Even if it set for 20 yrs the value of a good gun like that will go up. Take a second job at the stop and rob till you get enough money for the m-19 you want. Your only talking about $550. Should be able to make that in a couple months. Good luck.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Keep the Sig and save up for the Glock.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Wise decision. You know what they say: "Once you go Black, you'll never go back".


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Never EVER sell a gun. Just save up. You can get used G19s cheap.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Check out CDNN and Summit Gun Broker. Both on-line..


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

*Same Here*

I too would like to try glock. I was one of the ones who just couldn't convince myself, but for some strange reason I have changed my mind. Now I have my sights also set on a G19. I have a sig 229, Hk usp, 2 kimber 1911's, etc., etc., etc.,..... I can't even explain it. I woke up the other day and said F*** it, I want a glock. I won't be putting any other children up for adoption, but I will adopt another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got rid of my 45s because of the cost - and love affording to go shoot 200 rounds of 9mm every other week.

But, try to rent a Glock 1st. many people suffer from the "low and left" thing with the Glock trigger - while they don't do that with any other guns. I've had 4 Glocks in my lifetime. I finally sold my last 1 - a Glock 34 about 2 months ago. I just hated the trigger after spending so much time with my USPc and P99s.

I think the trigger sucks on a Glock - But I will admit it is a nice gun. No personality, though


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

A little update:

I just went up town to my local gun shop and the guy said he would give me 450 for my Springfield XD40. That would only leave me paying 30 bucks for a new Glock 19. What should I do?


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, I traded in my very used XD for the Glock 19. Guy even threw in a free Blackhawk Sepra holster. I took the gun home, oiled it up real nice and then put 100 rounds of Winchester threw it, flawlessly. My grouping was pretty damn good I must say. I think I'm gonna order a couple of mags for it tonight. I finally own a damn Glock.


----------



## quivvy (Apr 20, 2007)

glad you like it. i also have a Glock 19 and am very pleased with it. quite a versatile and functional gun, but unfortunately kind of an eye sore! remember though, glocks dont like lube too much. they are made to run more dry then oiled. in short - they need very little oil.

congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Did it, found myself a brand new, used G 17, told the guy if it only had a trigger like that 34 I'd buy it. About 2 minutes later, it did. And I did. I wont bore you with a pic. It looks like all the rest, black glock.


----------



## katana8869 (Feb 3, 2007)

My 3rd generation G19 is one of my favorite guns along with it's wicked little cousin, my G26.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

There is a reason there are so many Glocks out there.

While you can't tinker with them as much as a 1911, you can personalize them quite easily as everything is drop in. I switched the grooved triggers for smooth triggers on my 19 and 27, and I put in extended slide stops in both of them. There lots of sight options and holsters available for them as well.

As for the never sell a gun point of view, I agree in part, but if a firearm just doesn't work for you there is no reason to keep it. I'm selling a pistol this coming week that even though I like well enough isn't standardized with anything else that I have. By selling it, I'll be able to use the money to help standardize my armory.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I still want a Glock 26 9mm


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I've had my G19 for close to seven years now and it's being used recently for 3-gun matches at our local outdoor range. Man is it fun. If I do my part, I have no problem knocking down metal plates in a timed run, although I'm taking it slower than some others to get the feel of things. In the time that I've owned it, it has never once jammed on me and I feel that the size of the G19 coupled with a fifteen round capacity and light weight make this perhaps the most practical compact utilitarian handgun in it's class. The mods I did on mine were: Trijicon night sights; factory extended slide release; factory 3 1/2# connector; Buffer Technologies recoil buffer; Scherer steel recoil rod insert(steel pin that is placed into the factory recoil rod channel to prevent plastic from flexing). The nice thing about Glocks is that the availability of factory spare parts are pretty easy to aquire and are low cost as well as the mags being dirt cheap and easily available compared to some other guns. It is pretty much my "go-to" gun in my collection.


----------



## FireGuy (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sort of worried about a comment earlier - "I oiled it up nicely"...

I over oil my Glocks - I use 7 drops per gun. More oil isn't needed - most of the lower is plastic, and the coating on the upper doesn't really need oiled as they very very rarely rust. I use a G34 for USPSA Production and have never had a failure that was the gun's fault. Average use is 400 rounds a week. Each week I run a bore snake through it after the match, use a nylon brush to loosen the gunk, and then blow it off. I do make sure the feed ramp is shiny though.
It gets a detail strip each month, the lower and all parts therein are cleaned using "Simple Green". The plastic bits of the upper get tossed in with the lower, and a nylon brush cleans everything up. Then just rinse and let it dry. Metal parts of the upper get brushed and wiped to take the gunk off. And yes, sometimes I use the spray to clean all the metal except the barrel.
Magazines get sprayed and rinsed - I'll cycle the springs up and down under running water till all the bits fall out, then just let them dry.

This is not a high maintenance weapon. It's made to run dirty. And yes, some folks do use synthetic motor oil to lube then...:mrgreen:


----------

